# Wo gibts gute Spiele Reviews zu lesen?



## Gimmick (1. Mai 2016)

Tach,

da ich in den letzten Monaten für meine Verhältnisse ungewöhnlich viele Spiele gekauft bzw. angeschaut habe ist mir mal wieder aufgefallen, dass eigentlich quasi alle Reviews, die ich gelesen hatte irgendwelche Fantasiewertungen raushauen, ohne auf die jeweiligen Probleme in den Spielen wirklich einzugehen.

Gibt es denn keine Seite, die gute Fazits raushaut, durch die man sich dann wirklich informiert fühlt?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2016)

Rock, Paper, Shotgun - PC Game Reviews, Previews, Subjectivity | und als Video wird man hier fündig.
Auf Deutsch gibt es leider gar nichts.


----------



## Gimmick (1. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Rock, Paper, Shotgun - PC Game Reviews, Previews, Subjectivity | und als Video wird man hier fündig.
> Auf Deutsch gibt es leider gar nichts.



TB kenn ich schon, aber der alleine kann ja auch nicht alles spielen . Die Seite schau ich mir mal an thx.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Mai 2016)

Würde noch neben RPS Eurogamer empfehlen, finde ihre Tests ganz in Ordnung. Viel mehr fällt mir aber auch nicht ein.

Ich würde den Zahlenwertungen einfach nicht mehr viel Beachtung schenken. Wichtiger ist doch, dass im Test alles ausführlich genannt wird (Stärken/Schwächen) und man dann selbst entscheiden kann, wie gravierend man Kritikpunk ABC findet.  Es wirkt natürlich absurd, wenn Tester X bei Spiel Y diverse Kritikpunkte nennt, diese sich aber nicht in der Wertung bemerkbar machen bzw man einfach nicht konsequent genug ist. Genau aus diesem Grund geben ich auch nicht mehr so viel darauf und (Spiel)Spaß konnte man sowieso noch nie genau in Zahlen wiedergeben. ^^


----------



## Gimmick (2. Mai 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Würde noch neben RPS Eurogamer empfehlen, finde ihre Tests ganz in Ordnung. Viel mehr fällt mir aber auch nicht ein.
> 
> Ich würde den Zahlenwertungen einfach nicht mehr viel Beachtung schenken. Wichtiger ist doch, dass im Test alles ausführlich genannt wird (Stärken/Schwächen) und man dann selbst entscheiden kann, wie gravierend man Kritikpunk ABC findet.  Es wirkt natürlich absurd, wenn Tester X bei Spiel Y diverse Kritikpunkte nennt, diese sich aber nicht in der Wertung bemerkbar machen bzw man einfach nicht konsequent genug ist. Genau aus diesem Grund geben ich auch nicht mehr so viel darauf und (Spiel)Spaß konnte man sowieso noch nie genau in Zahlen wiedergeben. ^^



Bei Eurogamer scheint es mir beim ersten Überfliegen ziemlich vom Autor ab zu hängen, aber werde ich auch mal öfter besuchen jetzt.

Ja ich weiß die Zahlenwerte sind immer unsinnig, aber dennoch deutet eine hohe Wertung für mich irgendwie immer darauf hin, dass die Probleme nicht so groß sein können. Tjaaaaoooor 
Am besten ist es wohl einfach zwei Wochen nach Release zu warten - wenn das immer so einfach wäre, man will ja schließlich haben.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2016)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß die Zahlenwerte sind immer unsinnig, aber dennoch deutet eine hohe Wertung für mich irgendwie immer darauf hin, dass die Probleme nicht so groß sein können. Tjaaaaoooor


Wertung taugen nur als Ausstellungsstück für die Werbung.


> Am besten ist es wohl einfach zwei Wochen nach Release zu warten - wenn das immer so einfach wäre, man will ja schließlich haben.


Am besten 2 Wochen nach Release der Versionen mit allen DLC, GOTY oder wie auch immer man diese Version nennt.


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dir www.katoku.com empfehlen. Eine Seite hauptsächlich über japanische Nerd-Kultur, aber auch mit ziemlich guten Reviews zu den aktuellen Releases.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Mai 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir www.katoku.com empfehlen. Eine Seite hauptsächlich über japanische Nerd-Kultur, aber auch mit ziemlich guten Reviews zu den aktuellen Releases.


Die Seite gibt es nicht.
Meinst du diese Kotaku - The Gamer's Guide ?


----------



## Dyos83 (13. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Seite gibt es nicht.
> Meinst du diese Kotaku - The Gamer's Guide ?



Ja genau ... ich hab mich vertippt  super Seite.


----------

